
Trump campaign says it can track your phone - bluepeter
https://mashable.com/article/trump-campaign-beacons-privacy-policy/
======
code_Whisperer
A "small Bluetooth radio transmitter" that can be embedded on a website?
Somebody's got some 'splaining to do.

------
masonic
To turn off on my Galaxy S9:

Settings-Biometrics-Location-GoogleLocationAccuracy

